# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Zulme İşbirlikçi İsyanı: ABD Köylerimizden Derhal Çekilsin

## anau

d.jpgABD Savunma Bakanı Panetta ile görüşen işbirlikçi Karzai, NATO'nun 2014'ten önce çekilmesini, Afgan köylerini ise derhal terk etmelerini talep etti. 

ABD'nin atadığı Devlet Başkanı Hamid Karzai, ABD'li bir askerin 16 köylüyü katletmesinin ardından, ABD ordusunun Afgan köylerinden derhal çekilmesini istedi. ABD Savunma Bakanlığı ise, Karzai'nin böyle bir talepte bulunmasına inanmakta güçlük çektiklerini açıkladı. 

İşbirlikçi Afganistan hükümeti, ülkenin güvenlik kontrolünün sorumluluğunu öngörüldüğü üzere 2014 sonunda değil, 2013'ten itibaren almak istediğini de belirtti. 

Afganistan Devlet Başkanlığı'nın bildirisine göre, ABD Savunma Bakanı Leon Panetta'yla görüşen işgal altındaki Afganistan Devlet Başkanı Hamid Karzai ülke güvenliğinin tamamının sorumluluğunu almaya hazır olduklarını söyledi. Karzai, 2014 yerine 2013'te devir sürecinin tamamlanmasını istediği belirtildi. 

Afganistan'daki NATO gücü İSAF, muharip güçlerin çekilmesine paralel olarak, ülke güvenliğinin sorumluluğunu aşamalı olarak Afgan güçlerine devretmeye başladı. Her iki sürecin de 2014 sonunda tamamlanması bekleniyor. 

TALİBAN ABD İLE DİYALOĞU KESTİ 

Taliban ise, internet sitelerinden yayımladığı bildiride, "ABD'nin devamlı değişen tutumu yüzünden, Amerikalılarla her türlü diyaloğun kesilmesine karar verildiği" belirtildi. 

Taliban, her türlü görüşme için Guantanamo'da tutsak olan Taliban üyelerinin serbest bırakılmasını ön koşul olarak ortaya koyuyor. 

Görüşmelerden önce Taliban militanlarının saldırılarını bırakmasını isteyen ABD, Guantanamo'da tutsak olan beş Taliban yetkilisinin Katar'a nakli konusunda henüz bir karar almadığını belirtmişti. 

Amerikalı yetkililerle Taliban'ı temsil eden görüşmecilerin, Afganistan'daki savaşa son verme amacıyla güven ortamını başlatmak için ön görüşmelere Katar'da başladıkları, görüşmenin gündeminde özellikle "tutuklu nakli" konusunun bulunduğu ifade edilmişti.

----------

